# One-Handed (RUR'U')x6 1.83



## uesyuu (Dec 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/kloYsMwiBOo
Cubing club in University of Tsukuba calls it "CubeMagicX".


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2013)

Did he whack his hand with the cube at the end?


----------



## xXxMCCALLxXx (Dec 2, 2013)

Randomno said:


> Did he whack his hand with the cube at the end?



It certainly appears so. I probably found that more amusing than I should have.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 2, 2013)

Insane.


----------



## kcl (Dec 2, 2013)

Wat

I'm not usually much faster than that 2H.. 

Antoine get over here


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 2, 2013)

1.77 seconds, March 2011


----------



## uesyuu (Dec 2, 2013)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> 1.77 seconds, March 2011



Wao...
You are not human...


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 3, 2013)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> 1.77 seconds, March 2011



*cough* steroids.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 3, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> *cough* steroids.



Fingertrick Steroids indeed
I need some too. My OH skills suck.


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't even do that 2H...lol


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow that's very impressive =o


----------



## uesyuu (Dec 12, 2013)

I got 1.72
http://youtu.be/0HVl6fJkQbI


----------



## uesyuu (Dec 15, 2013)

1.69 
http://youtu.be/BwNakerK_Vc


----------



## Egide (Dec 15, 2013)

impressive. do you train your speed by doing solves or do you have special drills you follow?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2013)

wow


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 15, 2013)

I tried (R U R' U')x1 one handed. Took me 15 seconds lmao!


----------

